# R Series Rear Lenscap



## axtstern (Dec 1, 2022)

Am I the only one who starts to hate the new rear lenscap design?
I fiddle arround with it in daylight but I get desperate in low light situations,
meanwhile I just throw the lenses without a cap in the bag if under pressure.

Almost ironic fact: The R rear lenscaps fit perfectly easy on the EF lenses.


----------



## Kit. (Dec 1, 2022)

You are definitely not the only one.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 1, 2022)

Could have been worse: Nikon's old one is just as bad and turns in the wrong direction to boot. Sheer lunacy.


----------



## SHAMwow (Dec 1, 2022)

I hate it. 100%. But my main question is, WHY? Like honestly. Why was it changed? There has to be a reason. It's worse in every way but aesthetic I guess.


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 1, 2022)

SHAMwow said:


> I hate it. 100%. But my main question is, WHY? Like honestly. Why was it changed? There has to be a reason. It's worse in every way but aesthetic I guess.


The RF mount itself is no longer rotational symetric, the EF mount was close enough that the lens caps would fit in all 3 orientations. Since Canon does not want any confusion when it comes to mounting the wrong type of lens to wrong body, we're stuck with those blasted end caps.


----------



## axtstern (Dec 1, 2022)

All fine but why not making a bit fat notch on the cap and a a more subtle little red exalted mark on the lens.

Ah let me answer that for myself, in three years we need some reason to buy the II versions of the lenses


----------



## SHAMwow (Dec 2, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> The RF mount itself is no longer rotational symetric, the EF mount was close enough that the lens caps would fit in all 3 orientations. Since Canon does not want any confusion when it comes to mounting the wrong type of lens to wrong body, we're stuck with those blasted end caps.


So this is to help prevent accidental damage to the mounts? At least there is a technical reason. I guess then my next overblown outrage would be over improving the markings and such. Since it has to be so exact. Thank you for the explanation, it drives me nuts every time I swap lenses.


----------



## Act444 (Dec 10, 2022)

Interesting...so I'm not the only one, ha. I find the RF caps a bit finicky as well.


----------

